# Comment avoir une synchro parfaite Mail/Gmail avec un Gmail déja bien rempli ...



## akdmks (14 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, 

je suis sur gmail depuis 2 ans maintenant et je voudrais configurer Mail pour y avoir acces. Mon probleme : Comment faire en sorte que Mail et GMail soit en synchro parfaite

*Ex : 

- Un mail envoyé depuis Gmail sera aussi visible dans Mail

- Un mail envoyé depuis Mail sera aussi visible dans Gmail

- Tous les anciens Messages Recus/Envoyés par Gmail soient visibles dans Mail une fois le 1er "Relever le courrier" fait*

Merci d'avance.
Jo


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Si tu configures Mail en gardant les messages sur Gmail (r&#233;glage par d&#233;faut), les mails envoy&#233;s depuis Mail sont visibles dans Gmail et tous les messages re&#231;us/envoy&#233;s (envoi depuis Mail) sont visibles dans Gmail. Et les messages envoy&#233;s depuis Gmail sont visibles dans Mail (apr&#232;s relev&#233; du courrier)
J'ajoute que si tu supprimes un message dans Mail, tu devras aller le supprimer dans Gmail pour le faire dispara&#238;tre compl&#232;tement.
Je te recomande de garder ce r&#233;glage par d&#233;faut qui est bien pratique pour conserver des mails vraiment importants, m&#234;me en cas de d&#233;faillance irr&#233;m&#233;diable de ton Mac.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mai 2007)

par ailleurs 
tu as l'option ( dans les r&#233;glages gmail en ligne de basculer TOUTES tes archives en ligne vers ta messagerie)

si tu la valides attends toi &#224; une masse d'entr&#233;es dans Mail

( c'est assez rigolo &#224; voir)
-
il y a une bidouille que j'ai plus en t&#234;te pour ne rapatrier de gmail &#224; messagerie  que les archives du dernier mois

edit
quand je dis que ca peut rapatrier toutes les archives , bien entendu gmail , malin , n'envoie pas le contenu du dossier spam


----------



## akdmks (6 Juin 2007)

Je reviens sur ce topic.
J'ai testé les méthodes citées au dessus et tout est ok pour moi.

Cependant, j'ai un very very little soucis.
Je vous explique, quand je fais "Relever le courrier", les messages envoyés depuis gmail, arrive dans ma Inbox, donc j'ai créé une regle qui dit que si je suis l'expediteur du mail recu, ca va dans ma sentbox.

Le probleme, c'est que maintenant avec ce systeme, qui marche quand meme tres bien, et bien, quand je rapatrie un echange de 5/6 mail effectué depuis gmail, mes réponses sont envoyés dans SentBox (normal) donc je ne peux plus voir l'echange sous forme d'une belle conversation ... Aucun lien n'est créé pour renvoyer a mes réponses.

Avez vous une idée ??

J'espere que j'ai été assez clair ...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2007)

annuler cette regle


----------



## akdmks (6 Juin 2007)

Ok ok mais donc, dans message envoyé, j'aurais juste les mails envoyés depuis le mac ... c'est pas tres grave mais c'est bete ... :-(


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2007)

certes mais en cas de r&#233;ponse ( de ton interlocuteur)
tu auras le fil normal dans Mail

et tu as une astuce pour avoir une copie dans Mail

de ton interface en ligne 
tu forwardes  tes envoy&#233;s "en ligne"
sur un AUTRE compte ( gmail ou autre) que tu programmes dans Mail
( avec une regle de classement en reception)
et voil&#224;, pas de m&#233;lange tout en &#233;tant r&#233;unis


----------



## Klakinoumi (6 Juin 2007)

Et existe-t-il un moyen de ne plus avoir de mail dans la "inbox" de mail comme c'est le cas dans gmail lorsque l'on archive ses mails. En fait ça m'embête d'avoir tout ces mails dans ma inbox quand on est habitué à rien avoir dans la inbox de gmail une fois tout archivé.
Je sais pas si je me suis bien fait comprendre.


----------



## akdmks (6 Juin 2007)

Je me pose la meme question, je pense qu'il faut créer une regle qui bosse sur le statut du Mail et qui envoie dans un dossier a créer du type "Mail lu", un peu comme gmail.


----------



## sababo (17 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour

Apres un peu de recherche c'est ici que j'ai trouvé le sujet qui se raportait le plus a ma question
Malheuresement , elle n'a pas été enoncer.
Donc , tous commeakdmks je souhait avoir un syncro parfaire entre Gmail(webmail) et Mail(mac)
Tous marche correctement , sauf que j'aimerai savoir si il y a moyen de syncroniser le mail de fason a dire que les mail noté comme lu dans Mail(mac) le soit automatiquement sur Gmail(webmail) et inversement ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2007)

les choses ont massivement &#233;volu&#233;es depuis l'&#233;poque de ce fil

car maintenant la synchro est simple
via option IMAP de gmail
( il y a d un sujet central dessus si c'est ton option actuelle)
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4477909#post4477909


----------

